# Aire Guide Books



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I am familiar with the new Aires Books by Vicarious books, but I was on a website some while ago that had other aires guides, one in particular that is sold in France with a map inside the back. We were given the map my a fellow motorhomer back in 2004 and then passed it on to a young couple 'doing Europe' in an own converted van.
The motorhome aires map would be good if we could magnify it and copy and past to make into one big folding map-just the the french map given us all those years ago. Anyone recognise the aires book I refer to and a website reference I would be obliged.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sounds like the Guide Officiel des aires de services camping-car which is normally published February time each year

Outdoorbits usually stocks them when they come out, but it is available on Amazon.fr as well


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I could be wrong. but I have a feeling it does not have GPS settings.
Last year, we were looking for it when in France and the one we found with a separate map had no GPS
So before you buy, check it out :!:

maybe someone could confirm one way or the other.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The one I have which comes with a separate fold out map is :
Aire De Service Camping-Car
published by Camping-car magazine

http://www.camping-car.com/fr/kiosque/guides3/guide-officiel-des-aires-de-services-camping-cars-2011

The GPS coordinates for each aire are not included and I found them being listed in department numerical order not the most convenient.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ray
No mention of GPS, does it have it :?:


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Vicarious books have a new aires book out about now which now has a separate may equivalent to all the little site location ones in the book click here

Frank


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

The other French aires book is La Monde and has a map within the book with the aires on there. Listed by department alphabetically. Which I prefer myself

I have all of them as some are in one book and not in other. 

Carol

Like the other French aires book this comes out early spring. They also do a separate map about €6 just like a big fold out map. Look in newsagents over there or dealers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have you considered using www.campingcar-infos.com and purchasing their offline version for a laptop? You can also download all the POI for the sat nav for free off their. I doubt you will find a more comprehensive list of Aires and not just for France.

I use the Aires book from Vicarious as well but it doesnt have as many as camping car infos but is in English!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The 2012 Guide officiel Aires de Service Camping Car does not have the usual pull out map, neither does the inbuilt map differentiate between FP sites, Aires and Campsites, you have to look up the number to find out! We have kept our old map, I have no idea why they changed it around. There are no sat nav co-ords either.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

if from the i-campingcar site you give them your e-mail address they will send you regular updates. See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-130448-.html.

Joe


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone got the Camperstop Europe Book? Is it worth the £25 outlay?

http://www.outdoorbits.com/camperstop-europe-2013-english-9789076080314-p-2981.html

Obviously the latest version hasn't been available for long but there are earlier versions.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> I could be wrong. but I have a feeling it does not have GPS settings.
> Last year, we were looking for it when in France and the one we found with a separate map had no GPS
> So before you buy, check it out :!:
> 
> maybe someone could confirm one way or the other.


Anybody know for sure :?:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > I could be wrong. but I have a feeling it does not have GPS settings.
> ...


The 2010 one doesn't have GPS coordinates.


----------

